# Getting started with Rhinestones. I have heat press, cutter, and CorelDraw what do I do next?



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok so I just spent mist of the day reading on rhinestone and thanks divinebling I think ,just about falling asleep right now lol for those articles

ok so I already have a 16x20 heat press
Roland gx24 so i got the most important equipment, except software 
I don. Have a ton of cash so I'm thinking of using rstones just from reading plus I'm not sure how far I'll go with this I'm hoping to get my wife into.and yes I have corelx3. I also use cutstudio for cutting not sure if rstones will go directly to my cutter or do I send that to cutstudio ?

Which leaves me with application paper, stones and I'm guessing flock vinyl since that seems to be the best or most commonly used.

Where do you guys purchase your stones from just for starters I probably will go with low end not the cheapest but maybe somewhere in the middle for practice. 

Flick I'm assuming I can get that anywhere I get my vinyl from? Maybe lol I never used flock before are there different kinds does it matter what kind?

Transfer paper are ther different kinds. Don't remember From the article
where can I get that? 

Rstones. Who sells that?

Ok and in still very confused on how the whole process works I watched a bunch of videos on YouTube and none show the whole process of making a template. If there is one out there can someone share the link thanks. From what I gathered in Pieces I use the flock cut out the image weedand then there are a few steps which are lost for me. What do I weed the outside or inside then do I need ti place it on some sort of sticky paper which helps the stones stick brush the use transfer for the heatpress and once the template is done I can save that forever o a long time?? 

Ok sorry I will stop now you guys and girls know how you get when you get into something new. Tired. Lol let's see how all this sounds when I wake up and reread it lol hope you guys can help. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rstones. Who sells that?


I googled Rstones and found this  MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation



> Flick I'm assuming I can get that anywhere I get my vinyl from? Maybe lol I never used flock before are there different kinds does it matter what kind?


There's a specific template product called StickyFlock that you can buy from a few sources (Google stickyflock and you'll find vendors, many of whom are forum members) and there's a more generic flock type material that other people have tried that is less expensive that is talked about in this thread.



> Transfer paper are ther different kinds. Don't remember From the article
> where can I get that?


Lot's of suppliers  Here's one of our forum sponsors that sells it and Rhinestones: Rhinestone Transfer

Here's another: Supplies



> Ok and in still very confused on how the whole process works I watched a bunch of videos on YouTube and none show the whole process of making a template.


This shows the basic steps: Making Motifs


----------

